# I Stumbled Across Something Funny....



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

While surfing the net today, I stumbled across something funny. If you go here --> My link and look at photo #7, you will notice a familiar swoosh. If you click on the photo for a larger sized photo, you sill see the swoosh once belonged to BritsOnTour.


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

who are or where the brits on tour. i noticed it on the tv screen. wow does the queen of england own an outback


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

That ad is for a brand new 340FBH 5th wheel, that I don't believe has even hit dealer lots yet. I think Brits On Tour own a 301BQ, so I don't know how the photo of their trailer ended up on the television...??


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

That new 5'er is playing the video that Keystone made at the Acadia Rally this year.

It should show up on the Outback website soon as well.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> That new 5'er is playing the video that Keystone made at the Acadia Rally this year.
> 
> It should show up on the Outback website soon as well.


Interesting timing on the photo, I would guess that the dealer (bigdaddy)assumed the Outbackers logo was an official Outback logo since they put the video out. BTW the logo is already here but I see no problem linking to the video also once it is published on the Keystone web site, heck it could already be there but I have not seen it.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> BTW the logo is already here but I see no problem linking to the video also once it is published on the Keystone web site, heck it could already be there but I have not seen it.


You mean this one Andy --> Acadia Rally Video


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

H2oSprayer said:


> BTW the logo is already here but I see no problem linking to the video also once it is published on the Keystone web site, heck it could already be there but I have not seen it.


You mean this one Andy --> Acadia Rally Video
[/quote]

Yup all the folks in that video are from outbackers or dogandtrailer. Brits on tour Had a blog going - not sure if it is still up to date - LINK - Great people!! They home schooled there children and did a two year tour of the US - check out their blog it is really cool.


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

H2oSprayer said:


> BTW the logo is already here but I see no problem linking to the video also once it is published on the Keystone web site, heck it could already be there but I have not seen it.


You mean this one Andy --> Acadia Rally Video
[/quote]
*COOL VIDEO*


----------



## Lad79der (Jul 13, 2011)

clarkely said:


> BTW the logo is already here but I see no problem linking to the video also once it is published on the Keystone web site, heck it could already be there but I have not seen it.


You mean this one Andy --> Acadia Rally Video
[/quote]

Yup all the folks in that video are from outbackers or dogandtrailer. Brits on tour Had a blog going - not sure if it is still up to date - LINK - Great people!! They home schooled there children and did a two year tour of the US - check out their blog it is really cool.
[/quote]

Cant beat the free advertising too, eh?


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Wouldn't trade it for the world.....


----------

